# Bosch GTS 10 VS Makita 2704



## Adventurer (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi every one,
this is my 1st post to this forum, and I have a Q

4 days ago I have bought Bosch GTS 10 Table saw 1800 W and 8 Amp.

My Q is which more powerful GTS 10 or Makita 2704 table saw with 15 Amp and 1650 W.

I was planning to by Makita but the dealer needs more than 6 weeks to deliver, so I switched to Bosch GTS 10.

is this a right choice?

Thank you every one


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Um…. where are you located? and where are you trying to get these saws from?

correct me if I'm wrong , but the Bosch GTS seems like it's a european model that is similar to the American Bosch 4000 model. the Bosch 4000 is 110v and is 15Amp which would be similar to an 8Amp running on 220v.

I have the Bosch 4100 which is an upgraded model of the 4000 with just several features that were added to it (safety wise) but in terms of power they are the same, and this saw has plenty of power for a mobile saw.

on the same note - the Makita 15Amp sounds like it's a 110v saw - 
WATT = Volt x Amp
so:
1800W = ~220v x 8Amp
1650W = 110v x 15Amp

On paper - the bosch has more power with 1800W, and since it's using less Amp - it's a better usage of electricity as well.


----------



## Adventurer (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, so how can I guess the HP (Bosch dealer says that it is 2.5 HP) is this correct?


----------



## Beginer (Sep 16, 2013)

1 HP = ~740 Watt

1800W = ~ 2.5HP


----------



## Beginer (Sep 16, 2013)

I am considering buying the Bosch GTS10 or Makita MLT100 (same price in my country (Israel) ).

Will the Makita MLT100 (1500W) be powerfull enough to cut hardwood ?


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont know about the Makita but i have a GTS10 and it is powerfull enough for all i have put it trough- even splitting whole logs of oak. Hope this was usefull


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.cerusind.com/catalog/documents/calculators/MotorEngineeringFormulas.pdf

You'll need to know the other variables Rasim to figure out the horsepower.

HP = 1 x E x Eff / 746


----------

